# Gewerbeanmeldung / Ehepartner



## Gothic (27. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich würde gerne neben meiner hauptberuflichen Tätigkeit ein Gewerbe anmelden.

Meine Frau ist zuhause und versorgt die Kinder, sprich sie geht nicht arbeiten.
Könnten wir jetzt nicht das Gewerbe auf den Namen meiner Frau anmelden?
Hat das nicht auch noch steuerliche Vorteile?
Hätte dies irgendwelche Nachteile für meine Frau?
Gibt es andere Vorteile?

Theoretisch könnte doch dann meine Frau mich als Aushilfkraft einstellen, oder?
Kenne mich allerdings auf dem Gebiet (noch) nicht aus...

Vielen Dank schonmal,
Gothic


----------



## HeinerPyt (23. Juni 2004)

Das Gewerbe kann sehr wohl auf dein Frau angemeldet werden.  Sie kann dich sogar anstellen. (Achtung kann Ärger mit deinemArbeitgeber geben.)

Zunächst Gewerbeschein (Landratsamt, Gemeinde, etc.) beantragen. Anmeldung bei IHK und Finanzamt erfolgt automatisch. Dann Pflicht zur Buchhaltung. Das Gewinn/Verlustrechnung oder Einnahmen-Überschuß-Rechnung. Das bedeutet alle Rechnungen, die du bezahlst und ausschreibst sammeln. Am Jahresanfang Steuererklärung beim Finanzamt machen. Wenn Verlust, wird er mit deiner Lohn-, Einkommensteuer, etc verechnet. Bei Gewinn -> Steuern zahlen (nach deinem persönlichen Steuersatz). Wenn du mehrere Jahre (zwischen 3 und 7 Jahren je nach Finanzamt) keinen Gewinn machst, wird das ganze als Liebhaber eineingestuft und deine Steuerbescheide, die im Punkt Gewinnerziehlungsabsicht meistens vorläufig sind aufgehoben und alles was du für dein Geschäft abgesetzt hast nicht annerkannt wird.

Steuerberater ist erst mal bestimmt nicht nötigt. 

Das wars erst mal in Kürze, bei Fragen Mail ins@vr-web.de


mfg
Heiner


----------



## colA (24. Juni 2004)

Naja erstmal kommt es auf das Gewerbean ! Also was fuer ein Gewerbe du Anmelden willst und ja es geht das deine Frau der Träger des Gewerbes ist und auch als Angestellte dort arbeitet.Ist zumindest bei unseren Nachbarn so! naja... ansonnsten kann ich dir halt nur ans Herz legen einen Kurs an der Hochschule zu besuchen! Da lernst erstma Basics über Finanzen,Steuern, etc. 

Bescheiss allerdings nicht das Finanzamt...mein Bruder ist Finanzbeamter und der könnte der evtl auch noch Fragen beantworten...er hat mir schon öfters von so genannten ebay-Gewerben erzählt, und wie sie dann mit dem FInanzamt schwirigkeiten bekamen ^^ 

MfG *colA* ;-)


----------



## Karpfenkim (3. Juli 2004)

Hi, bei mir ist es andersherum mein Mann meldet mein Gewerbe auf sich an, da ich zu Hause bin . Würde ich das Gewerbe auf mich anmelden müßte ich Krankenversicherung, Rentenversicherung ... selbst zahlen.
Doch ganz klar ist mir noch nicht ob ich ihm ohne bezahlöung rein offiziell helfen darf oder ob er mich anstellen muß ( Minijob)?
Gruß B.


----------



## Tarek (29. August 2004)

Auf http://www.hast-recht.de gibt es einen guten Artikel zum Thema Gewerbeanmeldung / Gewerbeschein, evtl. findet ihr ja dort etwas!


----------

